# Graves - after treatment



## fuzzy (Nov 19, 2009)

Hi all, :hugs:

i have had rai and im not all in range and feeling fairly good. my thyroid was overactive due to graves, now after rai the thyroid is pretty much dead and thyroxine replacement making me in range. my eyes are occasionally sore and my sight isnt as good but no disease so pretty good.

so to my question, what affect does graves have on a person once everything else has been sorted?

thanks fuzz


----------



## GD Women (Mar 5, 2007)

You are going to have a happy, healthy, beautiful life, once everything else has been sorted .


----------



## fuzzy (Nov 19, 2009)

does that mean nothing is affected?


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

fuzzy said:


> Hi all, :hugs:
> 
> i have had rai and im not all in range and feeling fairly good. my thyroid was overactive due to graves, now after rai the thyroid is pretty much dead and thyroxine replacement making me in range. my eyes are occasionally sore and my sight isnt as good but no disease so pretty good.
> 
> ...


I could not agree more w/ GDWomen's statement. My life is glorious and I am so grateful for every single day. I feel great and can do anything I set my mind to.

Expect about 18 month's for physical healing provided you design a healthy life-style format for your self.

Emotional healing; again about 18 months to 2 years. I saw a counselor which sped things along. No regrets about that decision at all.

Work on the spiritual part also. Strengthen your ties.

Graves' Disease is traumatic to put it mildly. (any chronic illness is, really)

Are you seeing an ophthalmologist for your eyes?


----------



## GD Women (Mar 5, 2007)

Andros said it mostly.

We have an autoimmune disease that is not curable which can bring on havoc anytime and as often as it wants. Our immune system can attack other parts of our body so we are never safe from health issues. The immune system can act up having its own issue/symptoms separate from other autoimmune diseases. That just the immune life.
But if we live or try the best to our ability to live healthy, happy, positive, and stress free (as possible), issues should be at minimal. Living spiritually helps tremendously as well, for me it does anyway and prayers gets me though the day. I am just happy and lucky that I have got through this far in life - many others have not.

You'll be ok. Think and be positive!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

GD Women said:


> Andros said it mostly.
> 
> We have an autoimmune disease that is not curable which can bring on havoc anytime and as often as it wants. Our immune system can attack other parts of our body so we are never safe from health issues. The immune system can act up having its own issue/symptoms separate from other autoimmune diseases. That just the immune life.
> But if we live or try the best to our ability to live healthy, happy, positive, and stress free (as possible), issues should be at minimal. Living spiritually helps tremendously as well, for me it does anyway and prayers gets me though the day. I am just happy and lucky that I have got through this far in life - many others have not.
> ...


You go, GD Women!


----------



## fuzzy (Nov 19, 2009)

im not spiritual but apart from that i am very positive, no probs there, life is as stress free as it can be, i have no worries there either, i was after some more medical advice, wot can it affect medically?


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

fuzzy said:


> im not spiritual but apart from that i am very positive, no probs there, life is as stress free as it can be, i have no worries there either, i was after some more medical advice, wot can it affect medically?


Your skin, your eyes, your hair, your heart (most of us do have heart damage in one form or another), your liver, kidneys and so on. Because it is a metabolic/endocrine disorder, not too many stones are left unturned.

Speaking of stones; kidney stones and gall bladder stones too.


----------



## fuzzy (Nov 19, 2009)

cheers andros, so eeerrr, nearly everything then!


----------



## GD Women (Mar 5, 2007)

Again I agree with Andros, although not all of us are effected. We just can not blame everything on thyroid nor expect meds. and/or treatment to solve all our ails, which a lot of people do. When levels are at norm for a period of time and with a sufficient healing time, then symptoms are probably caused elsewhere. Treating health issues separate from thyroid can bring better and faster positive results. Everything is blamed on thyroid. I have read all sorts of issues blamed on the thyroid and most ridiculously funny and impossible thyroid wise.

Being positive and spiritual is half the battle.


----------



## lavender (Jul 13, 2010)

I imagine length of healing has a lot to do with how sick we got before treatment. For some of us, it is worse than others. And I believe our bodies have an amazing ability to heal.


----------



## fuzzy (Nov 19, 2009)

can you share examples of funny issues blamed on the thyroid please, i love a good laugh


----------



## GD Women (Mar 5, 2007)

fuzzy said:


> can you share examples of funny issues blamed on the thyroid please, i love a good laugh


I would be glad to, but I lost all of them with computer crash a year ago.

If I run across any, I will start to collect them again.


----------



## fuzzy (Nov 19, 2009)

ok thanks

ps, im getting fat


----------



## GD Women (Mar 5, 2007)

fuzzy said:


> ok thanks
> 
> ps, im getting fat


That is not one of them - but join the group!

Most of us have weight issues especially if we don't watch what we eat.
For some of us it takes quit a bit more of watching (dieting) than it does for others. I hardly eat.


----------



## fuzzy (Nov 19, 2009)

can someone pls confirm, is graves disease the autoimmune disorder? which causes over active thyroid? many pages on internet are confusing. therefore i presume i am right in saying that you cure the thyroid but graves continues? becuase some pages say the symptoms of graves is, hot, palpatations etc. i suggest they are not, they are symptoms of overactive thyroid, an over active thyroid is the symptom of graves, am i right?

i dont fele great even though my bloods r spot on, eyes are sore again


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

fuzzy said:


> can someone pls confirm, is graves disease the autoimmune disorder? which causes over active thyroid? many pages on internet are confusing. therefore i presume i am right in saying that you cure the thyroid but graves continues? becuase some pages say the symptoms of graves is, hot, palpatations etc. i suggest they are not, they are symptoms of overactive thyroid, an over active thyroid is the symptom of graves, am i right?
> 
> i dont fele great even though my bloods r spot on, eyes are sore again


You may need another RAI. When did you have the first one? I had to have 3 RAI.

So...............you need to talk to the doctor about this.

Are you on thryoxine replacement? If so, what and how much. It is possible to be over medicated.

Can you provide your most recent labs with the ranges? We must have the ranges.

Has your doc run FREE T3 and FREE T4 as well as TSH. We are talking the FREES, not the Totals.

Have you seen an ophthalmologist about your eyes? Do you have the immunoglobulins TSI and/or TBII?

TSI (thyroid stimulating immunoglobulin)

TBII (Thyrotrophin Binding Inhibiting Immunoglobulin)

This is about the eyes. It is pediatric but it applies none the less.http://www.aosonline.org/xactions/2007/1545-6110_v105_p146.pdf


----------



## fuzzy (Nov 19, 2009)

my tsh was spot on 1.0 range between 1 and 3 i think
have no idea about the others, was diagnosed with graves 18months back antibodies in my blood or something cannot remember
why do i feel unwell? not very bad but just fuzzy headed and tired, some days im ok. its frustrating as its not bad enough to be off work or anything but makes me feel unwell, like having a small cold/flu?


----------

